# Video of raft pinned on the Jarbidge?...



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I think it was posted here a while back, but I can't find it. During a portage on the Jarbidge one of the boats gets pinned really badly.

Anyone have a link to the vid?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

This?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1323837228418


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

That was painful to watch...another fine WTF video!


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Nanko said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1323837228418


Yep, that's the one. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

Wtf?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Is that Barker in his Chuck Taylors?


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

There’s a pretty amazing backstory to the whole drama. They were camped the night before when a huge landslide blocked the river. Only one way out of that canyon. Down. Kudos to those guys for retrieving the gear, unpinning the boat, repairing it, and finishing the trip. Self sufficiency and rescue in a very remote situation at its finest.


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

Wallrat said:


> That was painful to watch...another fine WTF video!


Painful for you. I guess you would have been calling for help while curled up on shore.


----------



## Big George Waters (Jul 2, 2021)

I have to agree with tetonadam, I was kind of preparing myself for a "oh boy here we go..." type thing, and what I ended up seeing was exactly what tetonadam stated in the first comment made recently made.

I will confess that at first I was curled up on my couch somewhat in fear for these folks, but very quickly I got the impression they knew exactly what they were doing and would be alright.

I will also confess that had I been there, I probably would have been terrified and making deals with God.

When I see videos like this, I realize how much it is to not only know what you are doing, but also be in good physical shape and be able to remain calm and focused.

Would love to hear more about how that trip went.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

tetonadam said:


> There’s a pretty amazing backstory to the whole drama. They were camped the night before when a huge landslide blocked the river. Only one way out of that canyon. Down. Kudos to those guys for retrieving the gear, unpinning the boat, repairing it, and finishing the trip. Self sufficiency and rescue in a very remote situation at its finest.



Is there somewhere we can go to read up on this backstory??
Sounds like a great adventure!


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I was in a group of self-support kayaks and canoes camped just below at Cougar Canyon when this happened. We had an unplanned layover day because of all the rain.

One of our people was up early, and he reported that the river "went away." When it came back it was running black. We knew there was a new dam, but didn't know if it would fail catastrophically or not. Obviously we were nervous. A friend and I hiked up high in part to just enjoy the view and in part not to be on the beach. I remember seeing a frame parked across the river. Must have a story there, and they must have taken out the rubber and planned to come back and get the frame another time.

Late in the day Barker came along. They were probably looking to get our camp, but we were there. They camped across the river. We heard their story. Ran one boat, lined one boat, portaged one boat... lost one floor.

Ours was the last group to see Sevy Falls.

It was an interesting trip; we had a second unplanned layover day when norovirus went through a couple of our people, myself included. We had one paddler take a swim and end up on a log jam. We had a boat slip away during a scout; recovered within a quarter mile. We had a bad finger injury to one paddler that swelled up enough we had to file off his wedding band. We had one paddler that got too far out front and finished his trip a day before the rest of us. We had one paddler stuck in BFH for quite a while; he got himself out. Canoe flipped in Wild Burro and rolled up. The paddler told me recently that this was perhaps his most cherished trip for memories because of how we got through the hardships and still mostly stuck together. For sure it was a great group of paddlers. I'm glad I wasn't on the Barker trip....

Thanks for sharing the video. It was interesting to see what they had to go through to get past the rapid nobody knew was there.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

What kind of trips y’all runnin? Jeezus


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> I was in a group of self-support kayaks and canoes camped just below at Cougar Canyon when this happened. We had an unplanned layover day because of all the rain.
> 
> One of our people was up early, and he reported that the river "went away." When it came back it was running black. We knew there was a new dam, but didn't know if it would fail catastrophically or not. Obviously we were nervous. A friend and I hiked up high in part to just enjoy the view and in part not to be on the beach. I remember seeing a frame parked across the river. Must have a story there, and they must have taken out the rubber and planned to come back and get the frame another time.
> 
> ...


Hand washing is important.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

JC5921 said:


> Hand washing is important.


Indeed.

Really not sure how anyone picked it up. Everyone had their own stove and food, and everyone had their own poop tube. We must have picked it up in the canyon because it didn't hit until Day Five. Second case was Day Six. Nobody else got it.

Off topic, but I'm curious what other people do for hand washing on self-support kayak/canoe trips.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I will NEVER EVER question the grip of Chuck Taylor's EVER again!!


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

Acheron said:


> I will NEVER EVER question the grip of Chuck Taylor's EVER again!!


I was thinking the same thing while watching. I might need to pick up a pair for the river!


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

When I started in the 80's it was Chuck Taylor's high tops and wool socks,


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

If I was pinned on a rock like that, there is no one I'd rather have on the scene than Jon Barker. He is a man from another age, and they were giants then!


----------

